# Gender Guesses? Potty Shot 19 weeks



## kmmw

Hello,
I had my anatomy scan the other day and the tech didn't seem confident in the gender she told us. Based on the pic, what does it look like to you? I need reassurance before I start shopping lol

TIA
 



Attached Files:







gender2.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 89


----------



## WackyMumof2

That's similar to what mine looked like and the tech can't be sure if baby is a boy or a girl though she leaning towards boy. So you're in the same boat as me. I would love to give you some indication but I have no idea!


----------



## Talia12

That looks like a girl to me


----------



## VieraSky

Looks like a girl to me too. Totally different from both of my boys potty shots.


----------



## sevenofnine

Looks girl to me?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## calliebaby

That's a tough one.


----------



## krissie328

That is tough but it looks more girl than boy.


----------



## HappiestMom

Def girl


----------



## veganmum2be

Girl


----------



## calliebaby

I'm kind of inclined to say boy, based on how far out out sticks. 
What did they tell you?


----------



## pinkclouds

Looks like a girl but unsure because it seems a bit long?


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink:

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Gretaa

I'd say a swollen girl, boys are way more out there x


----------



## calliebaby

Update? I'm completing leaning boy now. It's similar to of my boys ultrasounds.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you find out yet? :)


----------



## Zephram

Agree that this looks like a girl.


----------

